# Out of Network Streaming - Question



## HuskerMike (Jun 16, 2014)

The network with my Tivo has no wireless on it - it's ethernet only. I have an apple device, and I would like to watch shows while I travel at hotels through their wireless network. But it would seem I need to (at least once) have my iOS device on the same network as the Tivo to set up this ability. Can I somehow get my iOS device to "pair" with the Tivo through the lightning cable? 

Or, like Yoda, do I ask the impossible?


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nope. You'll need wireless to set it up. 

Joe


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

HuskerMike said:


> The network with my Tivo has no wireless on it - it's ethernet only. I have an apple device, and I would like to watch shows while I travel at hotels through their wireless network. But it would seem I need to (at least once) have my iOS device on the same network as the Tivo to set up this ability. Can I somehow get my iOS device to "pair" with the Tivo through the lightning cable?
> 
> Or, like Yoda, do I ask the impossible?


For less than the price of your hotel room for one night you can upgrade your network and just add a WiFi access point


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You could download shows to a PC and then copy them to the iOS device.

You could also get an add-on stream device to stream ooh. While home wifi is needed for set up, no permanent wifi at the home is necessary since that is being provided at the hotel.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Wouldn't a lighting Ethernet adapter work? Adding WiFi would probably be cheaper.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> For less than the price of your hotel room for one night you can upgrade your network and just add a WiFi access point


Maybe you could *try* setting-up a Wi-Fi access point on that network, just to see if you can make it work. If you don't like the results, you could return that newly purchased device back to the retailer from whence it came.

(wink)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> You could also get an add-on stream device to stream ooh. No wifi at the home is necessary since that is being provided at the hotel.


I'm assuming they already have an OOH-streaming capable TiVo, so the Stream shouldn't be needed -- but that'd be a good point to clear-up.

As for Wi-Fi, that's their issue... they have no Wi-Fi at home and so can't perform the required, initial mobile streaming setup on their Apple mobile device, so that they could then use it for OOH mobile streaming.

I'm thinking _temporarily _ setting-up a Wi-Fi access point on their home network would allow them to perform the streaming initialization for their mobile device, after which the access point could be shutdown & removed. (Though they'd need to setup an access point for any new devices, or any time their current Apple device needed to re-run the setup.)

---
edit: p.s. As one example, this cheap router (ASUS RT-N12, $35 at Amazon) could be configured as a wireless access point, though which their Apple device could connect to their network. If concerned about ongoing security, it could be turned-off* any time it's not being used explicitly to run the TiVo mobile streaming setup. (* OR... it could be left powered-on, but only enable/disable the wireless radios when the Apple device needs connectivity.)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Good catch, I omitted that part in error. I revised the post for those who run across this later.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> Good catch, I omitted that part in error. I revised the post for those who run across this later.


Actually not a good catch because he mentioned the TiVo was Ethernet only, given it's not series 1,2,3 that defines it as a series 4 and would absolutely require a stand alone stream


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> Actually not a good catch because he mentioned the TiVo was Ethernet only, given it's not series 1,2,3 that defines it as a series 4 and would absolutely require a stand alone stream


Yes, it *was* a good catch, since the "catch" was identifying incorrect information that may have misled readers -- had it not been subsequently corrected.

SMH...

---
edit: p.s. Oh, on review, your comment had nothing to do with the related "catch" -- which was in relation to the need for a Wi-Fi signal for mobile streaming initialization... not whether the OP's DVR was Ethernet-capable or one of the earlier Token Ring models.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> Actually not a good catch because he mentioned the TiVo was Ethernet only, given it's not series 1,2,3 that defines it as a series 4 and would absolutely require a stand alone stream


Oh, and why couldn't it be a Series 5... specifically a Roamio Plus or Pro, exactly?!?

Consider this another "good catch." No need to reply; I'll assume you're undying gratitude.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Oh, and why couldn't it be a Series 5... specifically a Roamio Plus or Pro, exactly?!?
> 
> Consider this another "good catch." No need to reply; I'll assume you're undying gratitude.


PCurry57 read too fast and thought the *TiVo* didn't have wireless, which would have excluded those models. However, what OP actually said was that his *network* didn't have wireless, which doesn't exclude the TiVo from having a WiFi connector that can't participate in the network because there is no access point.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> PCurry57 read too fast and thought the *TiVo* didn't have wireless, which would have excluded those models. However, what OP actually said was that his *network* didn't have wireless, which doesn't exclude the TiVo from having a WiFi connector that can't participate in the network because there is no access point.


Actually since a Roamio can bridge from MOCA to wifi it can operate as an access point so, um when you assume my gratitude you make an ass our of yourself


----------

